# Drop table hinge?



## ynattirb (Jul 21, 2014)

I am a brand new woodworker, haven't even started my first project yet, but I am planning on making a desk that either flips up for flips down parallel to the wall (attached to the studs) so that the whole underside of the desk has no legs. 

I am making this for a bedroom that seems kind of small. The room is 9' 10.25" x 12.5'.
I will place the desk underneath the window and am thinking of making it the exact width of the window well which is 4' 9.75".

Here are some examples of what I am thinking of:
























So if I do decide to do a desk similar to the last photo it would not be placed under the window.

I like the looks of the first two desks, though the one I make would be rectangular. I do see that in other photos of the rounded desk that there is a support in the center I would have to mess with each time I put the desk up or down. That is not something I would prefer to have to do. But I do not like the looks of a desk with chain/rope supports. I'm not yet sure what kind of hinge to use. Any suggestions are definitely welcome. Thank you.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

We have an introduction section where you can say a few words about yourself. If you fill out your profile in your "User Control Panel", you can list any hobbies, experience, occupation, or if retired…from what, or other facts. 

Simple hardware as this drop leaf can be used with any plain butt hinge.
http://www.rockler.com/drop-leaf-support-select-size


















.


----------

